# What Is Better, Canned or Dehydrated Mushrooms?



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Been chopping and adding these to meatloaf and other dishes but can't always have fresh packaged on hand so which is better canned or dehydrated? Canned doesn't leave any choice of type but dehydrated does but is one better than the other. I remember Jac Pepin said buy the white mushrooms only better flavor than other verities. I know mushrooms are like spongers sucking up what ever they are cooked in but how do you rehydrate mushrooms properly? So far never had dehydrated anything work, celery has failed every time.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Dehydrated.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ordo said:


> Dehydrated.


Yes mushrooms are like sponges and that is what makes the dehydrated so versatile!

I keep several varieties around and plump them up with whatever liquid I am using in the dish.

One thing tho....if you plan on using them alone as a topping /side, take the time to pick up fresh.

mimi


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Besides, canned mushrooms taste awful.

Another way to use dehydrated mushrooms is powdering them and use as a condiment.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some time ago I got a mushroom swiss burger from a fast food place. It was nice to be reminded why I never use canned mushrooms. And when rehydrating them the soaking water is useful.

mjb.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

how much water and how long? I have bad results with rehydrated stuff like celery, onions, carrots. celery might be better if it was sliced and not chopped, onions just never taste right, carrots not bad but these are only good if your going to strain them out. shallots also gross, the only thing I have had great success with is something everyone said not to use and that is parsley or would this be better classified as dried.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Dehydrated mushrooms are great.  I have a collection of various shrooms.  What do you want to use them for?  I wouldn't use them for topping steak for example, but I chop them up and throw into a risotto or a stew.  I also like to place them in beef barley mushroom stock.  I also grind them up and mix them with breadcrumbs for pangrattata.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Shitake and porcini are the two I try to keep on hand.

I think tomorrow a mushroom risotto might be in order.

mjb.


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

teamfat said:


> I think tomorrow a mushroom risotto might be in order.
> 
> mjb.


 On Superbowl Sunday!? Blasphemy! Surely you meant hot wing or baby-back rib risotto?! On a more serious note, any good links to online suppliers of dehydrated mushrooms? I really need to go to a store on the east bank sometime this friggin year /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif . Dang Mississippi river, all up in my way of real groceries.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

wedgewood.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 7, 2016


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried Mushroom Forest Blend, Mushroom House Dried Mushroom Stir Fry Blend, Mushroom House Dried Mushrooms Shiitake, Havista Dried Mushrooms Maitake, Mushroom House Dried Porcini Mushrooms, Grade AA, ok now I'm confused. I didn't know so many choices just used to white or portabella found in stores and what is this grading thing?.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

If you haven't had much shiitake, the flavor is MUCH different from white or portabella, fresh, and even moreso dried. Dried shiitake are reconstituted and used for a quite strong pungent kick, very noticeable flavor.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Dagger, why don;t you go shopping at the market? Dehydrated vegetables, I just can't imagine. I live in the middle of nowhere, we have two small markets I can get the basics of fresh produce seven days a week from 7-9. Main shopping is an 80 mile round trip if I don't want to pay 25-50% more.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with you on the dehydrated veggies @chefbuba but mushrooms handle this well. I've got chanterelles in my pantry! At nearly $30 per pound and available only at certain times of year I can only afford to buy my favorite mushroom once a year for a special occasion but I can keep it in dry form forever.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

i was experimenting with dehydrated veggies figuring they would always be around in a pinch. Some things like fresh celery and mushrooms don't last long, had to trash a lot from spoiling. Costco had large bag of dehydrated mushrooms I bought long time ago just didn't know it took hours to rehydrate just through minutes. Since my back surgery don't get out as much but we do have  H-mart Asian market no to far  and I bet they have many choices and cost lot less than on line prices.


----------



## andylewis (Jan 22, 2016)

Canned is better if will use it with sauce mainly because canned on is soft and easy to mix with sauce.

​


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Porcini and Shiitake mushrooms are very flavorful when dried. In this regard, Porcini is top of my list despite their higher cost. I never reconstitute with water, I use wine, or stock. The soaking liquid is then used as well as the mushroom. These two mushrooms are great for sauces or egg dishes. Stems on Shiitake remain forever tough but are useful for adding flavor. Dried Shiitake come on sale at Asian markets and are a good shelf item in the pantry as they are durable. When buying Porcini, Grade AA is the best. The European variety (also known as the black mushrooms) is the tastiest and cost about $50/pound. Not all vendors are created equal. Buying a grade B may be mostly gills and stems and may have insect larvae.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

We get very nice dried pine mushrooms here. Strong flavored, they are a great addition to any stew.





  








hongos 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2016








Due to import taxes, both porcini and shitakes are prohibited for the moment.


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

I hate canned mushrooms because of the texture. Yuck.

But I do dehydrate my own mushrooms because I can never use all of them before they spoil. It takes only minutes to re-hydrate them in a little water.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought 1 oz. pack of each dried Porcini grade AA, premium Shiitake whole & Portabella sliced just to give them a try, $24.35 for all from Spicejungle.com. I'll check H-Mart tomorrow, snowed today.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Careful with the porcini, a little goes a long long way.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Careful also hydrating with wine.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

if I'm using them in meatloaf I'll use beef broth. I was in Costco this weekend but didn't see any then read on line they aren't available anymore, was a big bag of Shiitake I think. Looked on amazon and people wrote they found worms when rehydrating. I figure I'll wash through a strainer first then let them soak.

http://nutritionfacts.org/video/the-best-mushroom-2/


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dagger said:


> if I'm using them in meatloaf I'll use beef broth. I was in Costco this weekend but didn't see any then read on line they aren't available anymore, was a big bag of Shiitake I think. Looked on amazon and people wrote they found worms when rehydrating. I figure I'll wash through a strainer first then let them soak.
> 
> http://nutritionfacts.org/video/the-best-mushroom-2/


Get yourself over to that H-mart for dried shiitakes in the future, I haven't found any worms yet


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

andylewis said:


> Canned is better if will use it with sauce mainly because canned on is soft and easy to mix with sauce.


We might need you to define (or redefine) better here. First, when properly rehydrated, dried are plenty "soft"

for a sauce, in fact, soft enough to puree even. And second, the primary goal here I think, is flavor.

Try this:

Make 2 batches of a say, cream/broth or wine sauce using the exact same ingredients & proportions, except....

one batch use dehydrated shrooms, rehydrating with whatever liquid youre using, broth or wine etc, long

enough to "absorb" its flavour. (As most here know, this is called infusing.)

Second batch use your "soft" canned mushrooms.

Then have someone you trust give you a blind taste test.....and see which one YOU find superior in flavor.

All that said, the only way I use canned (in a tight pinch!) is to saute' them first, as close to au sec as possible, then

"re-infuse" them with wine, broth, or sherry, maybe a little garlic... before using them in the dish. Newly passable,

but certainly no sub for fresh or dried.


> Originally Posted by *ordo*
> 
> Careful also hydrating with wine.


Why is that? Have I been a bad boy again? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Meezenplaz said:


> Originally Posted by *ordo*
> 
> Careful also hydrating with wine.
> 
> Why is that? Have I been a bad boy again? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


Hmm... Hydrating in wine drastically changes the flavors and acidity of the mushrooms, in my experience. Be a bad boy, but carefullly.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Amazon.com carries a variety of mushroom powders.

In days gone by, I used dry Lipton onion/mushroom soup (adding water or wine) for roasted chicken and potatoes, roasts, meatloaf, burgers.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

ordo said:


> Hmm... Hydrating in wine drastically changes the flavors and acidity of the mushrooms, in my experience. Be a bad boy, but carefullly.


A philosophy I've been practicing diligently since my teens!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

why are mushrooms so expensive


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Dagger said:


> why are mushrooms so expensive


Canned - because of the work associated with canning and the convenience to the end user.

Fresh - because they are perishable and don't store well

Dried - because of the extra work required to dehydrate and because they comprise more mushroom per unit weight than fresh

Specialty types - because not a general production crop

Rare types - because they are rare and may require harvesting in a non-farm environment

ALL - because folks will pay for them.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Anything that is light on weight looks more expensive when you are buying per pound.

Especially if it has been dehydrated (mushrooms, spices for example).

Once you get it on the scale there could be like a zillion pieces.

mimi


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Someone else may have already mentioned this, but canned mushrooms may have sodium in the water and this will affect the final dish.  With dehydrated mushrooms, there is no sodium factor to worry about.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I can buy canned in the dollar store. yes I know dehydrated mushrooms will float like a feather when dropped but figure they can be grown almost anywhere so not like short supply. Bought 16 oz. pack of white button yesterday in Best for $1.99, same in stop & shop were $3.99. I noticed doesn't matter which store used seams only 1 company sells the white or portabella, Giorgio.

Straw Mushrooms?

Premium Dried All Natural Compressed Chinese Auricularia Black Fungus Mushroom? not the nicest looking mushrooms. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...lack-Fungus-Mushroom/1736016_32305078191.html


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm with you on the dehydrated veggies @chefbuba but mushrooms handle this well. I've got chanterelles in my pantry! At nearly $30 per pound and available only at certain times of year I can only afford to buy my favorite mushroom once a year for a special occasion but I can keep it in dry form forever.


Chanterelle's are one of the only mushrooms that I find that lose all the flavour when dried (Actually Hedgehogs too). I find the best way to store these if you can't eat fresh are to freeze. I normally cook the chanterelle's and then freeze.


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

ordo said:


> We get very nice dried pine mushrooms here. Strong flavored, they are a great addition to any stew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be able to find some porcini (Bolete's) in the Patagonia region.


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are a few of the porcini's (King Bolete) that I found last fall, There are a few other Porcini's in there too.

l




  








IMG_3153.JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Feb 10, 2016












  








IMG_3179.JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Feb 10, 2016








And a bunch of really dirty hedgehog's prior to cleaning.





  








IMG_3194.JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Feb 10, 2016








Also a nice haul of Chanterelle's. (Can't take credit for finding these though as my partners parents did, I did partake in the eating of them) 





  








IMG_2008.JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Feb 10, 2016


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

KingMushrooms you should be called!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KingNothing said:


> Chantrelles are one of the only mushrooms that I find that lose all the flavour when dried (Actually Hedgehogs too). I find the best way to store these if you can't eat fresh are to freeze. I normally cook the chantrelle's and then freeze.


Oh well it's either dried or nothing. Can't afford to buy them fresh. I'm quite different than the OP in that I tend to do a lot of shopping at specialty markets and upscale grocery stores and am willing to pay good money for good produce, organic whenever possible and wouldn't set foot in a Walmart. But even so, I cannot afford fresh chanterelles but once a year. Just can't.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

[/quote]


chefbuba said:


> Dagger, why don;t you go shopping at the market? Dehydrated vegetables, I just can't imagine. I live in the middle of nowhere, we have two small markets I can get the basics of fresh produce seven days a week from 7-9. Main shopping is an 80 mile round trip if I don't want to pay 25-50% more.


I agree!


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Was at the store and glanced at mushroom prices cuz this thread popped in my head. Didn't bother looking to hard as we weren't going to buy any, but if I had a say I'd like to have a few packs of dehydrated for the rare occasion it would heighten a dish in my household. How long can you keep them stored dehydrated? Had canned mushrooms once and was really put off, don't think I'd try to put any effort into making them appealing as an ingredient.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

now what about them being poison or some types. Had mushrooms growing in my lawn once after started to take care of the lawn using Ringer Fertilizer.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Wild mushrooms are plentiful here, I can often get them for $8-9 lb, fresh out of the forest.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Dagger said:


> now what about them being poison or some types. Had mushrooms growing in my lawn once after started to take care of the lawn using Ringer Fertilizer.


What about it? It's a plain fact. 
I would not advise foraging your own mushrooms unless you know what you're doing it are with someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

got my mushrooms today. they came in flip top plastic containers like the salads are sold in. Shiitake must be heaver in weight than Portabella & Porcini, fewer per oz. but they are bigger with no stems. None of the labels say anything about rehydrating which would have been helpful.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

[quote name="Dagger" url="/t/88577/what-is-better-canned-or-dehydrated-mushrooms/30#post_529126]None of the labels say anything about rehydrating which would have been helpful.
[/quote] 
Place dry mushrooms in a bowl, barely cover with warm water, let rehydrate for 15-30mn. You can filter (coffee filter) the water after to get a mushroom stock, and use it in your dish too (for example if you make a mushroom risotto).


----------



## mattm (Jan 25, 2016)

ordo said:


> Besides, canned mushrooms taste awful.
> 
> Another way to use dehydrated mushrooms is powdering them and use as a condiment.


I can't think on anything canned that tastes good, plus, free from poisons lol


----------

